# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  OSAS RESMED CS2 Servo Ventilation

## papermill

Over Osas (Apneu ) wordt veel gepubliceerd.
De behandelings methodes worden genoemd: CPAP APAP BIPAP, diverse operaties.
Bij patienten, die niet goed reageren op de CPAP of APAP wordt verwezen naar de Bilevel Machines of operaties.
Er is echter een apparaat, dat in Duitsland en o.a. de USA al jaren lang geweldige resultaten behaald, daar waar de bovengenoemde therapien niet goed werken.: De Resmed Adapt SV ( Europa: der Resmed CS2 ) Servo Ventilation. De reden van het obekend zijn van deze machines, is dat ze duur zijn : 8000 tot 10000 dollar. Ze worden daarom in Nederland niet genoemd als mogelijke therapie. Als je echter op een operatie aangewezen bent, en dan de kosten vergelijkt, dan valt die prijs nogal mee. Het zou zelfs kostenbesparend zijn voor de gezondheidszorg.
Het is op zijn minst vreemd, dat meerdere specialisten op OSAS gebied dit apparaat niet eens kennen !! Ik raad iedereen aan zich te orienteren op deze mogelijkheid. Vooral de medische specialisten op dit gebied zouden zich toch wat beter kunnen informeren. Ik wil zo.n apparaat ( op zijn minst op proef ) gebruiken. Hoe kom ik eraan in Nederland ? Wie kan de service verlenen ?
Wie kan mij s.v.p. info verschaffen hierover ?

Vast bedankt.
Mx

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik ben eens gaan zoeken op internet en vind veel engelstalige informatie en wat sites in het frans, spaans, italiaans en duits... 
Zoals ik begrijp kan je het alleen kopen via buitenlandse sites en is huren er niet bij.
Jammer dat dit niet meer bekendheid heeft, zou zeker voor een hoop mensen uitkomst kunnen bieden.
Zo zie je maar weer dat binnen Europa nog steeds wezenlijke verschillen zijn qua kennis en het gebruik van medische aparaten/behandelingen/medicijnen...

----------

